# Need help with installing FreeBSD 11



## adamhk0 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Plus Bluetooth and i218v.
I was installing on a desktop. Haswell, and Z97.
The FreeBSD 11 installer only recognize i218v. Intel 7260 should be supported by FreeBSD 11.

SATA0 - SSD 60G - Whole Drive for Win 7 x64, mbr. Install from usb.
SATA1 - SSD 120G - Whole Drive for FreeBSD 11 x64, uefi. Install from usb, using memory stick image.

I would like to get the following to work
get wifi to work on installation
install KDE Plasma Desktop 5.8 (Please, I need step by step guide)
dual boot FreeBSD 11 and Win 7

On Linux, KDM is not available in Plasma 5, I use sddm instead. I wonder is it the same on BSD.
Any comment would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## adamhk0 (Oct 20, 2016)

I also have some question about partitioning.
According to the handbook,
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html

It recommends 512kb for freebsd-boot partition.
Is this information up-to-date?
I created 512kb for freebsd-boot and 200mb for efi during installation.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2016)

The handbook hasn't been updated for UEFI so it might be a bit confusing. Basically the freebsd-boot partition is used with the 'traditional' BIOS boot. UEFI boots from a specific UEFI partition. So these two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## kpa (Oct 20, 2016)

To clarify a bit more, the freebsd-boot partition only applies to legacy BIOS booting on a GPT partitioned disk. MBR partitioned disks use the traditional second stage boot loader embedded into first sectors of the slice (primary partition in DOS/Windows lingo) used by FreeBSD.


----------



## adamhk0 (Oct 22, 2016)

SirDice said:


> The handbook hasn't been updated for UEFI so it might be a bit confusing. Basically the freebsd-boot partition is used with the 'traditional' BIOS boot. UEFI boots from a specific UEFI partition. So these two are mutually exclusive.


Thank!


----------



## adamhk0 (Oct 22, 2016)

kpa said:


> To clarify a bit more, the freebsd-boot partition only applies to legacy BIOS booting on a GPT partitioned disk. MBR partitioned disks use the traditional second stage boot loader embedded into first sectors of the slice (primary partition in DOS/Windows lingo) used by FreeBSD.


Thank!


----------

